# ********** wax



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking at buying some ********** wax but not sure what wax to go for have 100pound to spend. Was thinking of the show edition because I love just really wet glossy paint but not sure about the durability? Anybody any idea of durability?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Since it's a show wax and it's focused on the looks factor then I'd expect max 2 months , one month seems more realistic though .
Dourus has the looks and the durabillity , iirc people used to say how awesome it was .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

With careful regime and a couple of coats from the outset show edition will easily do 2 months+, if you want something that gives looks and decent durability try u8ique or for max durability duru5.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

if you have £100 to spend, id go out and try some zymol glasur


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Why duru5 is better than glasur?


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

What is ****** wax am I missing something ?


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Duru5 ! +1 :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Show wax will give 2 months protection with a couple of coats.

If you want a winter wax, ***** is the one to go for 👍


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

+1 for Glasur over d.urus


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah dear, it is all subjective. However, I would love to try some Duru5 ************************ wax lol. Especially to compare it to my new crystal rock which is having it's first outing tomorrow.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of Glasur, not sure what all the fuss is about it? The Def waxes are much nicer to use, and look better IMO. 

I haven't got the Show Edition wax, but that one looks great for the money. The seven Def waxes that I do have however, are all quality. :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

You two should post in the garage/products section if you want to boast about what you have. No relevance to the op who wants to know about durability of a specific wax not Crystal Rock or your 7 ******* waxes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

jenks said:


> You two should post in the garage/products section if you want to boast about what you have. No relevance to the op who wants to know about durability of a specific wax not Crystal Rock or your 7 ******* waxes.


and what have you offered exactly? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mearly commenting I'd like to try some duru5. Think that would be the ********** was of my choice.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> and what have you offered exactly? :tumbleweed:


About the same as you:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

jenks said:


> About the same as you:thumb:


Nah, you just sooking like a *****...


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

not sure what that means but :thumb:


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Interesting so do people believe zymol concours would be a better wax that the show edition?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

You wont be disappointed by the sh0w glaze. or like msb has stated, if you want something more durable, go with duru5 or u8bique :thumb:
IPersonally, my choice would be to go with show glaze


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tried concours but prefer Glasur then I prefer def waxes over those. I've not tried Duru5 or show edition but exemp1ar is stunning and that's the entry wax. I've also got synthetic for durability and ub1que as an all rounder and you wouldn't go wrong with either of those for looks and durability.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought a sample of the club edition and I haven't used anything since, the ease of use and the finish is amazing and I shall be buying a full pot once the same has finished


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ianfinny said:


> Interesting so do people believe zymol concours would be a better wax that the show edition?


Thats easy to answer, Z concours isn't as good, and before anyone mentions it Bos is also shown up by Show Edition, the only wax that comes close/equals show edition is 0stendo glaze, and yes before anyone pipes up i have used and tested them all against each other:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I like Zymol Concours. I've also got Glasur but have yet to try it. Also have D€finitive Show wax - all nice waxes.
Depends what you want out of your wax?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

None mentioned are bad, just for me personally some of the big names just didn't quite wow enough to live up to the hype!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

MSB, if your ever in Rotherham (for what reasons I have no idea) bring your Duru5 up and you can try some Rock. lol


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> MSB, if your ever in Rotherham (for what reasons I have no idea) bring your Duru5 up and you can try some Rock. lol


Come on.... I'm sure we can find something that would make someone want to come to Rotherham? Anyone? Anything at all?!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

msb said:


> Thats easy to answer, Z concours isn't as good, and before anyone mentions it Bos is also shown up by Show Edition, the only wax that comes close/equals show edition is 0stendo glaze, and yes before anyone pipes up i have used and tested them all against each other:thumb:


I would not disparage BOS or Z COUNCOURS so easily.
show edition is really a good wax,but its hardly a match to concours looks&duarability wise,and not as warm look,like BOS is.
and its got nothing to do with big names or anything like that,the whole 3 waxes are very good,show edition is close,but not yet with the top end.
additionally,im really surprise you match it to 0stendo,which is a brilliant wax.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

brettblade said:


> Come on.... I'm sure we can find something that would make someone want to come to Rotherham? Anyone? Anything at all?!


Chuckle brothers ? ;


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ronwash said:


> I would not disparage BOS or Z COUNCOURS so easily.
> show edition is really a good wax,but its hardly a match to concours looks&duarability wise,and not as warm look,like BOS is.
> and its got nothing to do with big names or anything like that,the whole 3 waxes are very good,show edition is close,but not yet with the top end.
> additionally,im really surprise you match it to 0stendo,which is a brilliant wax.


No offence but i don't think you've read anything I've posted previously, I have all those waxes and have extensively tested them against each other so i do know what im talking about, infact i posted a review/test on here but it was shut because of my apparently biased findings.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

msb said:


> No offence but i don't think you've read anything I've posted previously, I have all those waxes and have extensively tested them against each other so i do know what im talking about, infact i posted a review/test on here but it was shut because of my apparently biased findings.


I also have all those waxes,and much more.
i dont think your biased,but youre a def fanboy,no question there


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Where did you get your show edition from then? Just curious,so instead of name calling i suggest you get your facts right!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> MSB, if your ever in Rotherham (for what reasons I have no idea) bring your Duru5 up and you can try some Rock. lol


Would be up for that sometime, thanks for the generous offer :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

msb said:


> Where did you get your show edition from then? Just curious,so instead of name calling i suggest you get your facts right!


I got a sample.
I didnt mean to offend you,im a zymol fanboy,no harm in that.:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Each to their own. 

Not tried def wax myself. 

Am a swissvax and zymol fan. 
Plus i have way too much wax at the moment.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here^^ i had over 20 recently and down to 11 now


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine's growing all the time 

Just got a delivery today of 4 waxes - beautiful


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Only missing shield really - only wax I really want to add.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Mine's growing all the time
> 
> Just got a delivery today of 4 waxes - beautiful


I did wonder how many waxes you now have in your collection when I saw your recent BMD purchases. Is that 5 or all 6 which you have?

I guess you haven't quite got enough wax to sink a battleship but enough to give it a damn good shine!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> I did wonder how many waxes you now have in your collection when I saw your recent BMD purchases. Is that 5 or all 6 which you have?
> 
> I guess you haven't quite got enough wax to sink a battleship but enough to give it a damn good shine!


Lol

I have 5 BMD waxes:
Genesis
Origins
Helios
Sirius
Revolution

I also have plenty more but not quite sure how many. I will have to do a count. I had 6 wax pots on the kitchen table and calculated there was over £500 worth of waxes. Hubby nearly had a heart attack when I told him


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Lol
> 
> I have 5 BMD waxes:
> Genesis
> ...


Wow! Perhaps you have got enough to sink a battleship after all :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

With the weight of the aluminium DW jars, I probably could sink a battleship ! :grin:

I jokingly said to the OH I should get my wax collection insured lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to do exactly the same with hoarding/collecting waxes, but now have about six pots total, Yes 4 of them are Def Wax products but the others are both considerably cheaper, one being a pot of Angelwax that i just keep going back to as its fantastic for the money, i have all bases covered wax wise and can't see the point of a shelf full of stuff thats never going to get used


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

msb said:


> I used to do exactly the same with hoarding/collecting waxes, but now have about six pots total, Yes 4 of them are Def Wax products but the others are both considerably cheaper, one being a pot of Angelwax that i just keep going back to as its fantastic for the money, i have all bases covered wax wise and can't see the point of a shelf full of stuff thats never going to get used


Haha so true. I have so many i dont use. 
Still dont want to sell them.

Think i have 4 swissvax. 4 zymol.

Then illusion which i have used once. 
Bouncers vi - new
Angelwax desireable - new

Also have 2 custom made one offs- show edition and hybrid from a local hand made wax guy. Good friend over the years.

Then stuff like collinite etc and 10 wazybox samples.

I feel like am just collecting now. I am a pro so good to offer the choice to customers


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats fair enough if you do it for a business, but for me its purely a hobby and most of the time its 2 cars i have to do so having to many products is pointless as i won't have anything to put them on


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> I used to do exactly the same with hoarding/collecting waxes, but now have about six pots total, Yes 4 of them are Def Wax products but the others are both considerably cheaper, one being a pot of Angelwax that i just keep going back to as its fantastic for the money, i have all bases covered wax wise and can't see the point of a shelf full of stuff thats never going to get used


Same here mate. No point if ain't getting used imo


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's very true msb. It's just as new waxes come out and they take your fancy, I like to try them out. After using sealants/coatings for more than 2 years, I'm really enjoying the process of waxing again.

I'm really taken with BMD's new waxes too. They are so easy to use and leave a great finish :thumbup:


----------

